# Informacion sobre arquitectura 64Bits

## Murderer_Fresh

Muy buenas Gentooza,

El motivo de este Post es para que me orienten con respecto al temas de las arquitecturas en Gentoo , en este caso amd64. Lo que me gustaría saber es si es recomendable usar esta arquitectura a la hora de compilar aplicaciones, me explico...

Existe un amplio soporte en amd64 que sea posible compilar aplicaciones sin ningún inconveniente? Me refiero a que a la hora de instalar algo no tenga dolores de cabeza de que no pueda instalar algo porque no existe en esa arquitectura o algún otro problema.

Es una pregunta media estúpida porque se puede instalar programas de 32bits en un sistema operativo de 64bits, pero me gustaría saber su opinión.

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

No conozco ningún caso de software del que se disponga en código fuente, que no se pueda compilar para amd64.

El problema surge con software propietario, que se distribuye sin código fuente; sólo se distruyen los binarios ya compilados. En estos casos si es posible encontrarse en situaciones en las que no existe el binario corespondiente para amd64 (entre otras) y sólo hay soporte para la arquitectura estandard de 32 bits (i386). Los casos más típicos son: flashplayer. java y drivers ati (desconozco la situación actual del soporte para estos ejemplos).

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No conozco ningún caso de software del que se disponga en código fuente, que no se pueda compilar para amd64.
> 
> El problema surge con software propietario, que se distribuye sin código fuente; sólo se distruyen los binarios ya compilados. En estos casos si es posible encontrarse en situaciones en las que no existe el binario corespondiente para amd64 (entre otras) y sólo hay soporte para la arquitectura estandard de 32 bits (i386). Los casos más típicos son: flashplayer. java y drivers ati (desconozco la situación actual del soporte para estos ejemplos).

 Gracias por la aclaración quilosaq, alguien mas desea aportar a la causa?

----------

## Eurt

Saludos.

Yo utilizo un perfil amd64 puro (no multilib) y jamás he tenido problema alguno. El soporte para flash lo tienes en portage para compilar con amd64, no se como irá a fondo, pero a mi no me ha dado problemas. En cuanto a los binarios compilados para arquitecturas de 32 bits, tengo preparado un entorno chroot de 32 bits y he enlazado /usr/lib32 y /lib32 a las correspondientes carpetas dentro de la raíz del entorno de 32 bits, con lo cual cada vez que un programa compilado para 32 bits necesita de alguna librería, la compilo dentro del entorno y listo.

Espero que eso te ayude.

----------

## codestation

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No conozco ningún caso de software del que se disponga en código fuente, que no se pueda compilar para amd64.

 

games-emulation/zsnes   :Laughing:  , aunque es un caso especifico ya que tiene mucho código asm especifico para x86.

Como te dicen, el único software que te puedes topar de 32bits es el propietario, excepciones como la que he nombrado arriba y el wine que necesita ser compilado en modo 32bits para que pueda ejecutar los binarios de windows. Pero aún con todo eso gentoo provee de librerias precompiladas app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-* para satisfacer esas dependencias y que ese software pueda correr sin mayor problema (aunque muchos preferimos tener un chroot 32bits para esos menesteres   :Wink:  )

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Por lo que veo esta mas que claro, me voy a instalar la versión amd64 para sacarle el máximo a mi Turion X2   :Laughing: 

----------

## pelelademadera

si instalas con soporte multilib te olvidas de los chroot y demas, pesa mas en espacio, pero te olvidas de esas cosas.

cabe destacar que se puede pasar de multilib a no multilib, pero no al revez

----------

## ensarman

bueno yo usaba gentoo x86 en mi athlon64 la cosa es qeu le acabo de instalar gentoo amd64 y el sistema ocupa demasiada memoria :S cual es la proporcion de uso de memoria en una  PC de 32 bits.

hay alguna forma de ahorrar en memoria??? no requiero un performance, grande pero si ahorro de memoria, por eso estoy usando -0s en las CFLAGS, como puedo ahorrar mas memoria??? he usado las mismas CFLAGS que uso en la de 32 bits, noté que depues de colocarle eas CFLAGS, al compilar el firefox, este disminuto considerablemente el uso de memoria, pero aun asi consume mas que en la de 32 bits

----------

## pelelademadera

memoria en disco o memoria ram?

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> si instalas con soporte multilib te olvidas de los chroot y demas, pesa mas en espacio, pero te olvidas de esas cosas.
> 
> cabe destacar que se puede pasar de multilib a no multilib, pero no al revez

 Esta funcion viene en la ISO integrada o es una especie de aplicacion que hay que instalarla?

Gracias por el dato

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *
> ...

 

es un perfil... si no lo cambias es multilib por defecto.

----------

## ensarman

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> memoria en disco o memoria ram?

 

ram  :Razz:  en disco ni me preocupo tengo casi 1tb en disco pero tengo solo 512 mb en ram por eso uso porgramas que consuman poca RAM, firefox comsume mucho pero en x86 lo tenia controlado pero en amd64 se pasa!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

creo, solo creo que es imposible. simplemente xq usa direcciones y demas en 64bits.

para mi solo se justifica con mas de 3gb de ram, yo no uso swap asi que no me afectaria eso, pero seria conveniente usar 64bits solo cuando swap+ram>= 3.5gb y asi y todo no se si va a rendir mas por tener acceso a toda la ram.

o sea, con los 64bits, usas los 4gb de ram, pero cada app ocupa mas, por lo que tal vez rindan mas los 3.5gb utilizables en 32bits con apps mas livianas.

y tambien deberia ser mas rapido 32bits ya que tiene que cargar menos tamaño en ram. la ram en si va a andar a la misma velocidad, pero al tener que cargar mas tamaño desde disco...

no se si es apreciable la diferencia. yo uso 64bits con 4gb de ram, que se yo, pero con 2gb usaba 32bits. y debo destacar que nunca llene la ram. ni siquiera los 2gb. solo se llenan si los fuerzo con virtualbox en alguna VM

----------

## ensarman

sip, pero con 512, no sabes lo que tuve que hacer para reducir el consumo de ram.

osea tu consejo es quedarme en 32 bits...???

----------

## pelelademadera

sin dudas que si.

ese es mi consejo. esperate algun otro comentario por las dudas, pero si

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> sin dudas que si.
> 
> ese es mi consejo. esperate algun otro comentario por las dudas, pero si

 

En un athlon con un solo nucleo a 2200Mhz, en la propaganda pone que rinde cono un 3200 de intel pero bueno no se si esto viene al caso, tengo instalado una gentoo a 64bits y una gentoo a 32bits cada una en su partición que arrancan independientemente una de la otra y creo que rinde bastante más la de 64 bits, claro que si me decis de alguna prueba para comprobar cual rinde más y puedo hacerla la hago pues hablo de una sensación, no de nada comprobado, la ram es 1500M y swap unos 850M.

----------

## ensarman

bueno  :Razz:  la diferencia en velocidad se siente, eso es muy obvio de hecho me esta gustando xD el unico problema es la RAM consumida xD bah dejaré de ser tacaño le compraré una memoria :S lo malo es que las ddr2 se han subido de precio  :Sad: 

la cpu que tengo es una athlon64x2 4200, de 2200 MHz cada nucleo,  tenia gentoo de 32 porque este disco duro lo pase de una p4 que tenia antes y todo corria normal(este sistema ya lo tengo 4 años y bien...  :Razz: )  :Razz:  me daba flojera instalar un nuevo sistema  :Razz:  pero bueno, creo que me compro una memoria de 2gb minimo

----------

## edgar_uriel84

No se que programas uses, yo tengo solo software ligero instalado, ahora tengo 13 documentos de openoffice y 5 paginas web abiertas, además emacs y screen. Estoy usando 500MB de RAM, por lo general no abro muchos docs de openoffice por lo cual no suelo superar los 300MB de uso. Tengo una netbook (32bits) y otra laptop de con un AMD Neo (64bits y no noto diferencia en el consumo de RAM. Si no quieres comprar mas RAM entonces replantea tu instalación ningun usuario promedio deberia necesitar más de 512MB de RAM tomando en cuenta, que usan un chat un navegador y un editor de texto; pero eso solo sucede si usas el software adecuado.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Creo que por lógica el incremento de usos de recursos de la PC debe aumentar al usar aplicaciones en 64Bits, esos 32Bits no están de mas.

En Wikipedia hay un articulo escrito que puede aclarar muchas dudas concernientes a ese caso del consumo, este es el link

Volviendo al tema central, me quiero instalar la versión amd64 porque se nota un rendimiento mas algo que con una versión x86. He instalado versiones de Linux en esa arquitectura y se nota un rendimiento muy notable y coste que con distribuciones binarias como: Linux Mint, Fedora, ect...

De imaginarme que allá va de maravillas, me imagino como debería ser en Gentoo.   :Laughing: 

Saludos,

----------

## ensarman

también uso programas ligeros, uso iceWM como gestor de ventanas, pcmanfm como administrador de archivos(si conocen otro bueno avísenme plz),  uso pidgin para mensajería, firefox como navegador web, rxvt-unicode (todas las uses desactivadas menos vanilla), GNU/screen... de ahí no mas

lo que mas me consume recursos es el firefox, peor aun cuando uso flash y peor aun cuando en ese flash hay peliculas o videos. sia lguien conoce otro navegador bueno y liviano tb aviseme.

bueno que opciones de instalacion tienes? cuales son las uses que usas (valga la redundancia xD) y las Cflags que usas??

----------

## pelelademadera

en gtk: chromium anda muy bien salvo algunos problemines con flash, no se la binaria.

midori tambien anda barbaro

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Si bien es verdad que Firefox/Iceweasel/Icecat tuvo mucho tirón, a día de hoy chromium no tiene competencia ( bajo mi punto de vista).

Esto se agrava en ordenadores con más de un núcleo por ser multiproceso...

Supongo que cuando hagan la electrolisis, podremos contar con un firefox más interesante. Yo lo necesito por algunas extensiones (como Brief, porque Slick RSS no exporta a OPML) sino lo hubiera borrado.

Mi consejo:

1) Compra RAM, no seas tan tacaño jejeje

2) Activa las USEs: graphite, mpi, nptl, openmp, threads, ... <- ¡multiproceso ON!

3) Compra RAM

4) Usa un swap grande para compensar tu falta de RAM

5) Compra RAM

6) Juega con los parámetros del sistema de memoria virtual (virtual memory o vm), aprende a usar los ficheros del directorio /proc/sys/vm/ (como el swapiness o como de frecuencia llevar los datos de la RAM a swap)

----------

